# I am deserting................................



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I am a full timer and have spent the last two years wintering in Spain in my RV for six months.

BUT NOT THIS AUTUMN!

I stay at Camping Marjal just south of Alicante for the period and meet up with the same crews each time. I know that Marjal is one of the most expensive campings on the coast and for that price the facilities are second to none. However, they have priced themselves out of my price bracket and to be honest, other campsites are not far behind in their charges.

This is an approximation of how it added up:
Ferry, Portsmouth/Bilbao - £800 round trip + meals.
Petrol for my 7.4ltr fuel guzzler - €500/600
Two night break on the journey at Sacedon Camping (both trips) - €120
Marjal Camping fees - €500 for the first month, then a sliding scale which ends up at €200 for the last two. Leccy (between €40/70pcm depending on weather) and gas €13/26.

Car hire. Being single and in not so good health, I won't use an A Frame (lets not go down that route) and the cost of a trailer for my Renault Laguna would be prohibitive + the extra fuel needed to pull it. Locally, car hire for the smallest car is €100 per week. Fortunately I have a friend who (loans) me one of his cars for €50 pw when I want it. Lets say 13 weeks out of the 26 - €650 + petrol.

What's the alternative?
Rent a two bedroom bungalow in the nearby urbanisation (through local contacts, not estate/lettings agents) for €275pcm.

Driving down in my car, Laguna diesel.
Half the cost of the ferry trips.
Bilbao to Guardamar del Segura in one hit.
Less than half the cost of fuel
No car hire.
Leccy at standard rate (Spain) with no add on by campsite.

I recon I will save approx. £1,200/1,500 over the six months.

I have kept this list as general as possible so as not to bore you, but it makes sense to me!

Ian
Edited for tipo


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are happy being stationed in one place for an extended period and like the area, then there is every justification for selling the van and renting a bungalow or similar.

The main reason for anyone to have a van is for the ability to go where and when they fancy then move on to new places whenever they feel the need.

The day is not too far away when we have to make the decision to sell our elderly ( and getting older ) van. Then we will have to become normal tourists staying in fixed properties. The idea of renting a bungalow somewhere warm for the winter does appeal.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I won't be selling the RV as I return to the UK each summer and fulltime in it on a farm.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Costs*

Ian, your figures make sense to me.

I agree about not being keen on the A Frame when travelling as a singleton. If you HAD to uncouple and drive the vehicles separately, you can't!

Figures for a two bed apartment in Tuscany are about 450 euro per month on rental - and the campsite fee for a month is about the same!

I am sure you will enjoy what you do.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

camperian said:


> I am a full timer and have spent the last two years wintering in Spain in my RV for six months.
> 
> BUT NOT THIS AUTUMN!
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

We have got to the stage in life where changes might be forced upon us. We are planning to rent a villa in Feyithe, Turkey for a couple of months (Jan-Mar) just to see how we get on. 

We have chosen Feyithe as we know the area well and have got the offer of a very good villa at a reasonable price. 

We plan to travel down in the van so we will have use of it as well. Growing old ain't fun and I hate changes.

Good luck.

Don


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Ian - We live near Marjal and I have to say whilst we love MHing it is for travel and not for staying in one place. Often thought why people pay so much for 6 months at Marjal when they could rent cheaper (especially at present).

When we "full time" it will be 1 month in 1 place then move on. 

Have you thought of renting and down sizing MH to combine both?

Karen


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ian
As you know I live also very close to Marjal and although I think its a good campsite I would never stay there. You could have stayed at the aires at Peniscola or Alfaz at much less cost and managed fine. Both have WiFi and electric . There is always someone who will take you into the village at Alfaz and Peniscola for shopping. During the winter they are always full of friendly types from many countries including the UK. Alfaz 300euros p/m inclusive WiFi /Elec. Peniscola 8 euros per day incl electric, WiFi 8cents p/minute. If you really want to save then wild camp I can guide you on location and you can get a vodafone mobile internet dongle for WiFi with a genny for electric.


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi ian did u ever wild camp at albir some years ago u could be the same guy who used to feed my rottwiler burnt sausages in the mornin same first name from dundee. 8O


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

The reason I go to Spain is for my health by escaping the UK winter.


Don Madge
Yes, deteriorating health has forced a change of plan. Remember the old adage - do it while you can - thank goodness I did it while I could. Even crawling under the RV to connect the sewerage would take me 2 hrs and who likes to be beholden to neighbours, however willing and helpfull they may be.

Karen
No, that is not a possibility. My 30ft RV is like a small flat, and in this aea in the UK a bedsit costs about £450 a month. I pay far less than that and have wonderful country views.

C7KEN
Hello again, how's Tyson?
I already have a genny, but I get concerned about being moved on by the Guardia. I think Rincon de Luna is an example although it hasn't happened yet.

Goldenlast
Sorry, it wasn't me although I do like dogs!

Ian


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

camperian said:


> I am a full timer and have spent the last two years wintering in Spain in my RV for six months.BUT NOT THIS AUTUMN!
> I stay at Camping Marjal just south of Alicante for the period and meet up with the same crews each time. I know that Marjal is one of the most expensive campings on the coast and for that price the facilities are second to none. However, they have priced themselves out of my price bracket and to be honest, other campsites are not far behind in their charges.This is an approximation of how it added up:
> Ferry, Portsmouth/Bilbao - £800 round trip + meals.
> Petrol for my 7.4ltr fuel guzzler - €500/600Two night break on the journey at Sacedon Camping (both trips) - €120Marjal Camping fees - €500 for the first month, then a sliding scale which ends up at €200 for the last two. Leccy (between €40/70pcm depending on weather) and gas €13/26.Car hire. Being single and in not so good health, I won't use an A Frame (lets not go down that route) and the cost of a trailer for my Renault Laguna would be prohibitive + the extra fuel needed to pull it. Locally, car hire for the smallest car is €100 per week. Fortunately I have a friend who (loans) me one of his cars for €50 pw when I want it. Lets say 13 weeks out of the 26 - €650 + petrol.What's the alternative?
> Rent a two bedroom bungalow in the nearby urbanisation (through local contacts, not estate/lettings agents) for €275pcm.Driving down in my car, Laguna diesel.Half the cost of the ferry trips.Bilbao to Guardamar del Segura in one hit.Less than half the cost of fuelNo car hire.Leccy at standard rate (Spain) with no add on by campsite.I recon I will save approx. £1,200/1,500 over the six months.I have kept this list as general as possible so as not to bore you, but it makes sense to me!IanEdited for tipo


Why have the hassle and expense of lugging a coach around with you. Why have the hassle of towing a second vehicle. Rent a place in Spain, drive down in this little beauty then tour to your herts content using the apartment as a base. Then drive back and use it in the uk. 
40mpg........
Under 2m high
Under 5m long
Will park anywhere on a sixpence.
4 good size beds.
Fridge, cooker, wc, shower, 5 belted seats, low price ferry, low price tolls, car like comfort etc etc
Drives like a nice car.
Best of both worlds..................


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

If it is the perfect solution you are seeking……..Mmmmm….There ain't one......If only there was such a thing. So many options, but probably none will suit ……..

There are plenty of secure storage places [at least in my area, Malaga] cheap and near airport. So, why drive a "gas guzzler" UK-Spain-UK?

Flights are STILL cheap if you do not have an agenda, kids etc etc……

I permanently hire a vehicle in Spain [will not let the wife drive mine or one I am paying for]. Don't go direct to the hire company, use a broker, there are dozens. For two years I have never paid over 225 euro per month, all inclusive, for a group "B" i.e. 5 door. Change every month or so and always as near new as don't matter.

And the moaning I hear about cost in Spain does my head in……Stay away from the coast for shopping, meals, drink…….20 k inland from coast and I had a great 3 course meal last evening for 6 euro, coffee 0.75cent and it only cost me 0.84 cent a litre of fuel to get there. And I know it is hard for motorhome owners, but try shopping somewhere other than Lidl. Markets are fun and cheap.

And let's not get into the wild/wilderness camping thing. There are loads of campsites inland……not shown in the camping books…..there are 3 within a few miles of where I live [Alhaurin el Grande]. But of course they don't have "Facilities" the crowded coastal site have……like Karaoke nights, chip n pie shops etc.

Anyway……grumpy mood today……Hot and yet another BBQ invite. Will feel better tomorrow……off to Morocco!

Ray


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Detourer said:


> Will feel better tomorrow……off to Morocco!


Hi Ray,

You make sure you take care & be ready for our visit! :twisted: 

Dougie.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ian,

Sorry to hear about you leaving us, we are going back to Marjal for the winter, as we love it.

We tour for a month or so on the way there and do the same on the way back, so we get the best worlds, the campsite you stop at on the way seems a tad expensive to me.

As for electric on site, we only use about 20 euros worth a month, you must have loads more gadgets than us.

I hope you will still call in and visit us

All the best to you, whatever you decide to do

Kerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Detourer said:


> And the moaning I hear about cost in Spain does my head in……Stay away from the coast for shopping, meals, drink…….20 k inland from coast and I had a great 3 course meal last evening for 6 euro, coffee 0.75cent and it only cost me 0.84 cent a litre of fuel to get there. And I know it is hard for motorhome owners, but try shopping somewhere other than Lidl. Markets are fun and cheap.
> 
> And let's not get into the wild/wilderness camping thing. There are loads of campsites inland……not shown in the camping books…..there are 3 within a few miles of where I live [Alhaurin el Grande]. But of course they don't have "Facilities" the crowded coastal site have……like Karaoke nights, chip n pie shops etc.
> 
> ...


All very well Ray but what ever way you look at it, for us Brits drawing a a sterling pension, Spain is not as cheap as it used to be, in fact it is now with the increased prices and the poor pound exchange rate very expensive. There must be cheaper options for a holiday and I for one will certainly be assessing these on my return from Spain this year and like the originator of this thread my prime holiday may not include the use of the motorhome! I would like to know where you are getting diesel at 0.85 per litre, the cheapest I have found is 0.92 per litre and that includes being off the beaten track!

I am not interested in wild camping/aires unless it is for purely a night stop. I am on holiday and want to be able to enjoy a swim in an on site pool, have electricty for comfort espectially in the current hot period when you do need to power a fan or a/c all night and I want ample water for showers and restaurants and facilities close at hand.

Fulltimers might look at it differently but for a holiday, Spain is now expensive and and it is certainly worth looking at the options as to where better value for money can be obtained.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

....but at least with the Euro at 1.14 for cash (post office) and around 1.18 on the commercial rate, things might be looking up a tad!

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its still a long way off the 1.45 rate of 2 years ago! Prices have also risen considerable and whilst somethings are still cheap overall it is more expensive.

I am posting a blog of my current travels with some info on prices so folk can judge for themselves.

peedee


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

camperian said:


> I am a full timer and have spent the last two years wintering in Spain in my RV for six months.
> 
> BUT NOT THIS AUTUMN!
> 
> ...


Hi Ian
Very interesting post, and makes you think doesn't it.

First thought is where do you find a 2 bed bungalow for 275 euros a month?

Stan


----------

